# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم CS-TooL Dongle تحديثات :  CS-Tool V1.47.1 Added MTK6797 Helio X20 New CPU Android 6.0 added & Meizu Note 2

## mohamed73

*CS-Tool V1.47.1 Added MTK6797 Helio X20 New CPU & Android 6.0 Supported  & Meizu Note2 Beta*   *Discussion & More information thread here* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *MT6797 Helio X20 New Platform Supported - World First* 
- *MTK6797 Helio X20 - World first*
-- *Read full info*
-- *Read Factory Scatter Firmware*
-- *Write Factory Firmware Scatter flashing*
-- *Read Full Flash Dump*
-- *Write Full Flash Dump*
-- *Read / Write NVRAM*
-- *Formatting phone*
-- *Reapir Security IMEI 1 & IMEI2*
-- *Reset All settings (Remove Privacy,FRP and all rest user locks)*
-- *Remove FRP lock*
-- *Remove Privacy Lock*
-- *Repair Unknown BaseBand*
-- *Data Recovery Read PhoneBook Data*
-- *Data Recovery Read Call Data*  *-- MTK6755 FlashCode Engine Updated
-- MTK6755 Security Repair Updated and Revised
-- MTK67XX New Imei Repair Method added
-- MTK Repair security add New Option for somePhone cant enter   meta phones
-- MTK Added Anti_piracy Protection Reworking for Secure Phones like meizX/huaweii etc.
-- Some Secure Phones Added Supported 
--- meizx_note2 - Beta only
--- huaweii_TAG-TL00
--- Xiaomi_Redmi-Note3
---- More Model will Fellow soon,Like LG,Asus , Huawei etc...
-- MTK FlashDB Updated
-- SPD Added Unsupported DRAM
-- SPD 7730/31, 8830,9830 SPD Network Unlock Revised 
-- Added* *SC7730/31_SDRAM2-EMMC >> Phones with New hardware Also can Say Android Version 5.X.X
-- SPD Factory Flashing Improved and USB timedout fixed
-- some tiny Bugs fixed  *  *Discussion & Download New Version here الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Another Hot Updates On the way     
Best Regards
CS-Tool*

----------

